# Do Ac Line Splitters exist in the UK



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

I am trying to understand what this thing is. What would it be used for? 

We may call it an 'Air Core Transformer' reading the specification but as I say I am not really sure what it is.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Essex said:


> I am trying to understand what this thing is. What would it be used for?
> 
> We may call it an 'Air Core Transformer' reading the specification but as I say I am not really sure what it is.


It's a device that separates the hot and neutral so an ammeter can be clamped around it.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

davedave said:


> I have an interesting predicament. I work for a company that sells a software solution that relies on a line splitter as part of the hardware architecture. Here is an example of a line splitter we use (http://bit.ly/2tclsZu) in a lot of our deployments.
> 
> I recently met with a large company in the UK and in looking for a UK compatible splitter, I was unable to find anything. Adapters are not acceptable. This company requires a splitter with both an input and output that are the traditional UK power setup.
> 
> ...


If you can't find one, make one !
It's a dead simple circuit.


----------



## davedave (Jun 26, 2017)

We need something that is commercially manufactured and CE certified otherwise that's what we would do. I am so confused as to why something like this would exist in US but not UK... What are we doing over here in the US that isn't being done in UK???


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

davedave said:


> We need something that is commercially manufactured and CE certified otherwise that's what we would do. I am so confused as to why something like this would exist in US but not UK... What are we doing over here in the US that isn't being done in UK???


You're asking in the wrong place. In the US it would be UL listed & CE listed in Europe. Ask about it from UK sources. Partner with a UK company to produce it.


----------



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

davedave said:


> We need something that is commercially manufactured and CE certified otherwise that's what we would do. I am so confused as to why something like this would exist in US but not UK... What are we doing over here in the US that isn't being done in UK???




Reading post 2 I can not think of a single thing that would need this in the UK. What is it for?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

davedave said:


> We need something that is commercially manufactured and CE certified


Just do like I did and buy a cheap extension cord. The flat kind in which you can see all 3 conductors. Then use a razor to slice down the middle for a few inches so you can pull one of the conductors away. Clip your meter around that and you're set.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Essex said:


> Reading post 2 I can not think of a single thing that would need this in the UK. What is it for?


Read post #3


----------



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

Ok for what purpose?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Essex said:


> Ok for what purpose?


I'm sorry sir but this forum is for electrician only.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree with the guy above me :blink:

That says something :laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Essex said:


> Ok for what purpose?


Measuring the current draw of cord and plug connected equipment without having to open the equipment. You plug the appliance into the line splitter, and then plug the line splitter into a power outlet (socket). Then you can use a clamp ammeter to measure the current used by the appliance.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

https://www.ebay.com/i/131035600153?chn=ps&dispItem=1


----------



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

So one of these then?

https://www.rapidonline.com/Basetec...:pid-51-7666&gclid=CJG8xpu93dQCFee77QodewkEyQ


----------



## inetdog (Apr 13, 2016)

Essex said:


> So one of these then?
> 
> https://www.rapidonline.com/Basetec...:pid-51-7666&gclid=CJG8xpu93dQCFee77QodewkEyQ


That would do the whole measurement.
I think the subject of the question is more like a rigid connector with a plug on one end, a matching receptacle on the other and a large hole in the middle with the grounded conductor routed around one side of the hole and the ungrounded around the other so that you can stick the jaws of a clamp meter through the hole to measure one current or the other.
Some have a second hole with ten turns of the ungrounded conductor looping around it.
That gives a 10x sensitivity boost to the clamp meter to increase resolution at lower currents.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Essex said:


> So one of these then?
> 
> https://www.rapidonline.com/Basetec...:pid-51-7666&gclid=CJG8xpu93dQCFee77QodewkEyQ


Maybe this will turn on the light!










It's used to take an amp draw reading from a corded device.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> https://www.ebay.com/i/131035600153?chn=ps&dispItem=1


Hunh...I made my own from a cord, box, and IG receptacle...and nope, it doesn't have a plate.:whistling2:

I can clamp ground, too.

I didn't even bother looking for a mfd. solution.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cuba_pete said:


> Hunh...I made my own from a cord, box, and IG receptacle...and nope, it doesn't have a plate.:whistling2:
> 
> I can clamp ground, too.
> 
> I didn't even bother looking for a mfd. solution.


The OP had making his own suggested but said he needed an approved version.

I have all kinds of patch cords and test cords that are home made,they work just fine and fit the needs at hand.


----------



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe this will turn on the light!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See post 15. Exactly the same device.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

OMG, this guy is awesome.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Essex said:


> See post 15. Exactly the same device.


Not even close when I open your link.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Essex said:


> So one of these then?
> 
> https://www.rapidonline.com/Basetec...:pid-51-7666&gclid=CJG8xpu93dQCFee77QodewkEyQ





Essex said:


> See post 15. Exactly the same device.


Yes Essex, they are exactly the same. 
Here is another version ... basically the same thing 
https://www.fluke-direct.ca/product...ity-analyzer?gclid=CMah4Oiv39QCFYS3wAodIKoCZg


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> Yes Essex, they are exactly the same.
> Here is another version ... basically the same thing
> https://www.fluke-direct.ca/product...ity-analyzer?gclid=CMah4Oiv39QCFYS3wAodIKoCZg


Lol!:thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Essex, you should use your megger for this.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Essex said:


> See post 15. Exactly the same device.


*This:*









*vs. this:*












*mmmmm.....nope....don't see the exact resemblance.:2guns:*


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cuba_pete said:


> *This:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

